# Help!



## atasteofsoul (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone know of vendors for food merchandiser or food warmers?

To kick off my business, I am setting up a booth at our local Farmer's Market ... sort of an on-the-spot tasting and company promotion idea I had! :lips: This will help me make some money while waiting for those elusive catering jobs to come in and will also assist me in promoting the business. 

However, due to Health Department regulations, I will need food warmers/merchandisers, hand wash stations, tent, etc, and I could really use the name of a reputable vendor for these types of items.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Happy Catering!


----------



## prochefjim1 (May 16, 2006)

Yes Cambro,

Cambro, google it.

Strong and durable. They are light, bounce and float!
You may be able to find used if you are lucky. Best long term bet.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've owned a farmer's market for 7 years and am participating in another market's Harvest Fest this weekend.

E-Z up can be purchased at Sams as can chafers
Burner stoves are inexpensive at Asian stores, butane is available there also

* you need to check with the fire dept about open flames, permits, fire extenguishers are easy enough to find.

Hand wash station, check with the Health Dept.
(3 pickle buckets, one with soap water, one with bleach water, one with rinse water)

Make sure you have a thermometer and food is kept at the right temp.
gloves, sample cups, etc.....

Good luck. Make sure you have GREAT signage and plenty of info about your business.


----------

